# No One Rep Me!!!



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

... I got 69 rep points....  

That is all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

LMFAO..I swear..what are we gonna do with you youngins' these days?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> LMFAO..I swear..what are we gonna do with you youngins' these days?



Um... 69 rep points. that's what.... I mean wait... :doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

I fixed it.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Um... 69 rep points. that's what.... I mean wait... :doh:




*almost chokes* well..since you asked so nicely LMFAO :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I fixed it.....




NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I didn't have enough time to have fun with this..you..EVIL PRINCESS YOU..lol


----------



## Mini (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ... I got 69 rep points....
> 
> That is all.



I'll send you some Jagermeister.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I fixed it.....



My glory is gone........ Now I must revert back to my non-comical self......

Thank you!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I didn't have enough time to have fun with this..you..EVIL PRINCESS YOU..lol


 
well you could make fun of how long it lasted? not that I would suggest anything that mean... or would I?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> well you could make fun of how long it lasted? not that I would suggest anything that mean... or would I?




OH GOOD GRAVY WOMAN..lol I wuv you


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Hahaha... extra points to Evil Princess... Here's an "I O U Rep" card, cash it in during business hours.

EDITED: yes, I know, that was "mean" to me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 11, 2006)

77 is better


----------



## fatlane (Apr 11, 2006)

Try the 148. DUDE!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> OH GOOD GRAVY WOMAN..lol I wuv you


 
*Princess Wave* *Blows Kisses* Thank You Thank You 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Hahaha... extra points to Evil Princess... Here's an "I O U Rep" card, cash it in during business hours.
> 
> EDITED: yes, I know, that was "mean" to me.


 

ahhhh my Job is done......I couldn't help myself.... you are just so adorable


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> 77 is better




'splain please.lol..I thought 88 was the best..cause you get *eight (ate)* twice..LMFAO


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> 77 is better


 

eight  



LOL


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 11, 2006)

hey fatlane..i see youre getting your knob ever so more polished.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

what about....269? or 369? it just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> 'splain please.lol..I thought 88 was the best..cause you get *eight (ate)* twice..LMFAO



its 69 but you get eight more


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> what about....269? or 369? it just keeps getting better and better!




you're getting warmer..lol..I'm a little fatter than those


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 11, 2006)

5.2132312?


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> what about....269? or 369? it just keeps getting better and better!



Two sixty nine? That's the other thread. 

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ... I got 69 rep points....
> 
> That is all.



This is shameless pandering.

Have you no pride? No dignity?

Ok, you're cute, you're a man, and you're an FA....


See you in the land of two cans.....soon, I hope!


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> LMFAO..I swear..what are we gonna do with you youngins' these days?



It's not my fault.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2006)

I will rep whomever I damn well please. So there! You'll take your rep and like it mister!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 12, 2006)

I should clarify something... that wasn't a plea for reps... I was seriously laughing when I realized that I had 69 rep points, and I'm usually above such petty humor, but tonight.... yeah, it was just funny... and I felt like sharing it. Thought maybe someone else could have gotten a laugh out of it.
So for those who DID send rep I thank you, but don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2006)

I gave you rep out of spite because you didn't want any. I'm just cool that way.


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I gave you rep out of spite because you didn't want any. I'm just cool that way.



Jack, I don't want your stinkin' rep, even more than Blackjack Jeeves doesn't want it.

So there. (This tongue is stickin' way out, mister.)


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I will rep whomever I damn well please. So there! You'll take your rep and like it mister!


See? I like it when you get fiesty! It's hotter than when you're not!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2006)

Janet said:


> Jack, I don't want your stinkin' rep, even more than Blackjack Jeeves doesn't want it.



Just for that, I'm giving you rep little missy! I'm evil! I can't be stopped!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm evil! I can't be stopped!


 
How about some nice, bright sunlight?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> How about some nice, bright sunlight?



It burns!! It burns!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It burns!! It burns!!


 
Could it stop you?:shocked:


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It burns!! It burns!!




I'll get you, my pretty! And your little dog, too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Janet said:


> I'll get you, my pretty! And your little dog, too!


 
Jack's got a puppy?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont get this reppin business.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> See? I like it when you get fiesty! It's hotter than when you're not!



Rep him!!! Rep him 'till he begs for mercy!!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

So if you say NO REP you get more and more rep!!! Awesome! Hey no one rep me!!!! 

Well you probably won't anyways


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

3 more rep points and I will be at 69


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Jack's got a puppy?



I'm thinking it's you, Wolfman!

Now, quick, get in that picnic basket!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> So there. (This tongue is stickin' way out, mister.)


Hmph...Where was this when it was still 69?


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

herin said:


> Rep him!!! Rep him 'till he begs for mercy!!!



Like some kind of S&M repping! That's an interesting new concept...

*goes off looking for shackles*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Like some kind of S&M repping! That's an interesting new concept...
> 
> *goes off looking for shackles*


 

We have created a monster... mmmwwhwhwhahahhahahh <evil laugh if you could not tell>


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> I'm thinking it's you, Wolfman!
> 
> Now, quick, get in that picnic basket!


 
I don't think I'm Jack's puppy.  
In that picnic basket? :shocked: 
Are you sure you want a casual werewolf for your picnic?


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> We have created a monster... mmmwwhwhwhahahhahahh <evil laugh if you could not tell>



Yes, yes...it's starting to feel REALLY good! 

And this whole rep thing is like eating chocolate during sex. 

Double the pleasure, double the fun!:eat2:


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't think I'm Jack's puppy.
> In that picnic basket? :shocked:
> Are you sure you want a casual werewolf for your picnic?



On second thought....


What BIG eyes you have!:shocked:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Yes, yes...it's starting to feel REALLY good!
> 
> And this whole rep thing is like eating chocolate during sex.
> 
> Double the pleasure, double the fun!:eat2:


 

Shackles and a Werewolf in your picnic basket, the only thing missing is a nice Pinot Grigio and you have the perfect moonlight tryst!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

No good can come of this...

Run, Janet!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Jack's got a puppy?



Jack's spooky dog Bela. 

Don't even think about taking away his really cool toy.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Shackles and a Werewolf in your picnic basket, the only thing missing is a nice Pino Grigio and you have the perfect moonlight tryst!


Pino Grigio? The wooden kid with the big nose?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Pino Grigio? The wooden kid with the big nose?


 
Yes that is the one. Just what I was thinking 



putz :wubu:


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Pino Grigio? The wooden kid with the big nose?



Big nose....

Is that what guys call it nowadays?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

_Putz?!_

I thought I was a _yutz!_


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hmph...Where was this when it was still 69?




It's probably better if you don't know....

but feel free to imagine!:kiss2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> _Putz?!_
> 
> I thought I was a _yutz!_


 
Just pick one, I am all about consistency.


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Jack's spooky dog Bela.



Very cute.

Now into the picnic basket. And bring the toy.

We need more rope!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Big nose...





EvilPrincess said:


> Just pick one...



 ..........


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Shackles and a Werewolf in your picnic basket, the only thing missing is a nice Pinot Grigio and you have the perfect moonlight tryst!



Splendid idea. I've got the dog and little more rope.

Wanna come along?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Now into the picnic basket. And bring the toy.
> 
> We need more rope!


Ah, how many times have I heard _those _words...*sigh*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Splendid idea. I've got the dog and little more rope.
> 
> Wanna come along?


 
I am so there <evil grin>


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> ..........


 
He thinks he is funny.............


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Big nose...





EvilPrincess said:


> Just pick one...



:eat2: 

 



I'm pretty open-minded, but mucophagy actually isn't my thing!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ah, how many times have I heard _those _words...*sigh*


 
tsk tsk tsk, don't be sad, you must be doing something right


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> He thinks he is funny.............


Yes, but I know looks aren't everything.


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> tsk tsk tsk, don't be sad, you must be doing something right



Hmmm, maybe we should bring him along, too!

I'm thinking I need a bigger basket.





It's up for grabs....who's gonna get it?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Ack!

Me in the basket with that _killer puppy?!_

*runs away*


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ack!
> 
> Me in the basket with that _killer puppy?!_
> 
> *runs away*



Evil Princess! Quick, grab him!

I'll get the rope!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm...

Two BBWs chasing me.

*But:*

(and it's a big 'but'  )

They want to stick me in a basket with a vicious dog.

What to do... 

*runs much slower*


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> They want to stick me in a basket with a vicious dog.
> 
> *runs much slower*



*pant* *pant* 

Ok, fine! Lose the dog! 

But the Werewolf stays! 


Rumour tells that you're a baritone and don't have anything to prove, but calling Bella _vicious_?! You might crumble before we get the shackles locked! 

*pulls rope tighter*

Here. Have some Pinot Grigio. It'll calm your nerves.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

Now I have 69 rep points! Sweet!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread has gone to a very interesting place! LoL anyone got popcorn to watch the show with? :eat2:


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

I find it very interesting how a post about rep can turn into this?? Its like free association all over again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> *pant* *pant*
> 
> Ok, fine! Lose the dog!
> 
> But the Werewolf stays!


 
Werewolf? Right now, I'm just a wolf. But if I'll have to stay any longer in that tiny basket, you'll need a new one! Arrr! I don't think you want to feel the wrath of a prisoned werewolf. Arrrrrr! Don't underestimate the power of a werewolf! Arrrrrr!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I find it very interesting how a post about rep can turn into this?? Its like free association all over again!


 
I'd rather call it a RPG.


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Werewolf? Right now, I'm just a wolf. But if I'll have to stay any longer in that tiny basket, you'll need a new one! Arrr! I don't think you want to feel the wrath of a prisoned werewolf. Arrrrrr! Don't underestimate the power of a werewolf! Arrrrrr!



Ok, out of the basket. 

Evil Princess! You need to pet Timberwolf....he seems a little tense.

Now....where's that spiked dog collar?


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> This thread has gone to a very interesting place! LoL anyone got popcorn to watch the show with? :eat2:



Oh, yeah! We need BUTTER.

*Lots of butter.*

BJJ, can you run to the store, while I keep Freethinker busy--and EP takes care of Timberwolf?

My kitty wants to be lubbed! (That one's just for Evil Princess!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> Ok, out of the basket.
> 
> Evil Princess! You need to pet Timberwolf....he seems a little tense.
> 
> Now....where's that spiked dog collar?


 
Arr, much better... Dog collar? I hope it isn't for me... I hate dog collars, especially spiked! Arrr! *Looking around, all tensed up*


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Now I have 69 rep points! Sweet!



You've entered the S&M repping room. 

Sit down. *shine huge light in your eyes while cracking whip*

So, you're a 69, eh? *digs stiletto heel into your foot*

*Did they rep ya until you begged for Mercy?*


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Arr, much better... Dog collar? I hope it isn't for me... I hate dog collars, especially spiked! Arrr! *Looking around, all tensed up*



No worries, Timberwolf. *stroking fur*

It's for Blackjack Jeeves.

He started this thang!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Orrrrr! (some noise sounding similar to a cat's purr, looking more relaxed)


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, Blackjack Jeeeeeeeves!

Where are you? 

I have a *"present"* for you. *holds spiked collar behind her back*

Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> You've entered the S&M repping room.
> 
> Sit down. *shine huge light in your eyes while cracking whip*
> 
> ...




Yes Mistress Janet I begged but I secretly like every second of it:eat2:


----------



## Janet (Apr 14, 2006)

*Freethinker!*

*Stop squirming or I'll have to tighten the ropes.**


**Oh, you'd like that wouldn't you?!* 

View attachment whoframedrogerrabbit.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet said:


> Oh, Blackjack Jeeeeeeeves!
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> ...


 
Arf! (Tries to get Janet's attention) Arf!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 14, 2006)

I miss out on 20 hours of internet.... just to find out someone has a spiked collar for me?

Is this not the best forum ever?!?

hide me


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I miss out on 20 hours of internet.... just to find out someone has a spiked collar for me?
> 
> Is this not the best forum ever?!?
> 
> hide me


 
Woof! Arr! Woof! Arr! Woof! Arr!


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 14, 2006)

It seems to be an easy number to reach, I've got it too and heard a few others do as well.

Psudeoscience wrestling!!! Numerology vs. Scientology,
--Littleghost


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

I knew there was someone else around! But I didn't know I can smell a ghost...


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yes Mistress Janet I begged but I secretly like every second of it:eat2:



_Tell me how you begged._

_Whisper the words...._

*Tell me how your body trembled....*




And then rep me so I won't forget it!


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Arf! (Tries to get Janet's attention) Arf!



*There you are! * 

_I was out in the moonlight howling for you!!

It was a *full moon *my furry friend. *strokes fur*_


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> hide me



*You can run, but you can't hide.*



_I bet you're the kinky type who likes the spikes on the *inside*!_


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> *You can run, but you can't hide.*
> 
> 
> 
> _I bet you're the kinky type who likes the spikes on the *inside*!_




This is for you madam..LOL


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> It seems to be an easy number to reach, I've got it too and heard a few others do as well.



Littleghost....

You got IT too?

Do tell....



Slowly.... *breathless anticipation*


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Woof! Arr! Woof! Arr! Woof! Arr!



You've been a faithful companion in this thread, Timberwolf.

How shall I repay you?

*Shall I rep you until you beg for mercy.......

or......

just make you beg for mercy? *

Until then, have a treat! *dangles a bone*


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> This is for you madam..LOL



*Thanks!! Just what I needed!*

*Hey, do you know anything about wolves? Or werewolves?*

I've got one who needs a lot of attention!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> *Thanks!! Just what I needed!*
> 
> *Hey, do you know anything about wolves? Or werewolves?*
> 
> I've got one who needs a lot of attention!



Don't they have big..umm.....gums? I've got a silver bullet you can use on him..it may need some new batteries..


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't they have big..umm.....gums?



He's got *BIG* eyes!

He's got *BIG* ears!

He's got *BIG* teeth!

I'm not sure about his....umm....gums.



MisticalMisty said:


> I've got a silver bullet you can use on him..it may need some new batteries.



Oh, I love your thinking...

As for the bullet, I think I'll stick to stroking his..._fur_! (For now!)

*mischievous wink*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> He's got *BIG* eyes!
> 
> He's got *BIG* ears!
> 
> ...




Yeah..whatever..I know that kitty's gonna start stroking those gums any day now


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah..whatever..I know that kitty's gonna start stroking those gums any day now



*Do you think he's gonna....... *tremble, tremble*



EAT ME?*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> *Do you think he's gonna....... *tremble, tremble**
> 
> 
> 
> *EAT ME?*


 
I have been gone for such a short time and this is what is happening....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> You've been a faithful companion in this thread, Timberwolf.
> 
> How shall I repay you?
> 
> ...


 
*Watching the bone*
Um, What about repping without this mercy stuff? 
You might get some in revenge, if you want...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Mistical Misty said:


> I've got a silver bullet you can use on him...


Silver Bullet? Mwuahahahahaha! Arrooo! Good joke!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have been gone for such a short time and this is what is happening....


*What about me?!

How do you think I feel, tied up like this for so long...

...with all these BBWs around...*




help, help


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> He's got *BIG* eyes!
> 
> He's got *BIG* ears!
> 
> ...


Watchup, kitty, what you're doing! I can be a very good friend, but I'm sure you would not be wanting to see me as your enemy!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *What about me?!*
> 
> *How do you think I feel, tied up like this for so long...*
> 
> ...


 


nope you are stuck, Janet said so, you stay tied up. I think you really enjoy it, yup, you do......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> *Do you think he's gonna....... *tremble, tremble**
> 
> 
> 
> *EAT ME?*


 
Well, usually, I won't eat a kitten, but that _could_ depend on how you treat me...  :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, usually, I won't eat a kitten, but that _could_ depend on how you treat me...  :eat2:


 

cats are good they taste just like chicken.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> nope you are stuck, Jamie said so, you stay tied up. I think you really enjoy it, yup, you do......


_Jamie?_
....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> _Jamie?_
> ....


 

damnit- it's late I got it wrong, I apologize, I went back and fixed it, what do you want from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *What about me?!*
> 
> *How do you think I feel, tied up like this for so long...*
> 
> ...


 
Uhmmm..., sorry, I can't help you, even if I wanted... Those knots are just to tight...

I think your worst problem are your feet, they seem to be fallen asleep...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> cats are good they taste just like chicken.


 
I'd prefer bunnies. :eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> what do you want from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well...

**evil baritone chuckle**





...aw, heck, I'll settle for some rep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> *There you are! *
> 
> _I was out in the moonlight howling for you!!_
> 
> _It was a *full moon *my furry friend. *strokes fur*_


 
Nice! A kitten howlin' at the full moon.
Btw, us wolves do this howlin' stuff just for fun (and communication).
Aaaand, I don't need a full moon to convert... 
*fierce grin leading into a fierce laughter*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have been gone for such a short time and this is what is happening....


 
*grin* Never turn your back on a casual werewolf, that's my advice for everyone who's wanting to hear it. All the others... Well... Well... *fierce grin*


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Let's see where we stand:

We've past the full moon with wine and a whip! And three BBWs.

Freethinker is all tied up.

There is a wolf looking at a bone, but drooling for a bunny. *whew*

Blackjack Jeeves is covered in butter with spikes digging into his neck.

We have an audience of various voyeurs.


Everyone, and I do mean *everyone* has BIG smiles.
(Oddly, Jes isn't here.) 

*Personally, I'm feeling a little frisky.*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 15, 2006)

Y'know, I'm _way_ more fun when my hands are free...

..


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Y'know, I'm _way_ more fun when my hands are free...
> 
> ..



*unties rope*

Oh, yeah?!

*Prove it!*



(Did I mention I'm feeling frisky?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> There is a wolf looking at a bone, but drooling for a bunny. *whew*
> 
> *Personally, I'm feeling a little frisky.*


 
Don't feel too safe... Didn't you hear what i told EP lately? 

But playin' around a little bit might be fun...


----------



## Janet (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't feel too safe... Didn't you hear what i told EP lately?
> 
> But playin' around a little bit might be fun...



*throws bone as far as she can while running up a tree*

(Keeping an eye on Timberwolf the whole time!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

*Eyes following the bone that drops into a nearby pond and gets fetched by Bela, the dog of Jack Skelington*
*A really wide grin takes place in his face while he looks up the tree*
Too bad, the bone's gone... Do you feel safe up there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Janet said:


> Everyone, and I do mean *everyone* has BIG smiles.
> (Oddly, Jes isn't here.)


 
Are you sure? My nose tells me she _is_ somewhere around here.
Jack S. is also still around. Think of his dog.
L. seems to use the ghosts' invisibility feature, but I sense the scent.
There is a lot going on in this creepy wood.

Shshh, there's someone coming...


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey man, we leave ALL kinds of smells...

Said far too much,
--Littleghost


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Hey man, we leave ALL kinds of smells...
> 
> Said far too much,
> --Littleghost


 
You're talking to a wolf...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

There still is someone near that hasn't been here before... I think, I'd better hide... *disappears behind a bush*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, a whole lot of bunnies... Either it is easter, or I finally dropped into Playboy... Wait... They're carrying baskets full of eggs... It must be easter. *whew*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2006)

Janet.... where did the butter come from, and why is it on me? ....on second thought, don't answer that... I'm just gonna go shower.... for um, 6 hours.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Janet.... where did the butter come from, and why is it on me? ....on second thought, don't answer that... I'm just gonna go shower.... for um, 6 hours.


 
What about the dog collar? Its spikes are on the inside...





The spell isn't working anymore... good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Once again, I sense someone heading this way... Back into the bushes...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Interesting... there seems to be some kind of easter magic... I'm the only one who can move... *looks around*
Janet is still sitting up there on the tree branch, EP and FT are standing over there behind the bushes... 
BJ_J is under the shower... 
Littleghost seems to have disappeared...
It's a somehow funny feeling, being alone with quite a few people around you...


----------



## Janet (Apr 16, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Hey man, we leave ALL kinds of smells...
> 
> Said far too much,
> --Littleghost



Too much and not enough at the same time.


----------



## Janet (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Janet.... where did the butter come from, and why is it on me? ....on second thought, don't answer that... I'm just gonna go shower.... for um, 6 hours.



*Six hours????!! *

Gosh, _butter_ must really excite you!


*jots note in black book*


----------



## Janet (Apr 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Interesting... there seems to be some kind of easter magic... I'm the only one who can move... *looks around*
> Janet is still sitting up there on the tree branch, EP and FT are standing over there behind the bushes...
> BJ_J is under the shower...
> Littleghost seems to have disappeared...
> It's a somehow funny feeling, being alone with quite a few people around you...



Poor Timberwolf. While you were staring at a picture of me in the tree--I snuck off to get frisky with Freethinker!

Do you wanna play, now?

I've got a frisbee!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2006)

It doesn't excite me... It gives me an excuse to hide. Also, if I have the shower on, you won't hear me finding my way out the window and running away... so I imagine it would take someone 6 hours to finally be suspicious enough to come looking and finding out I left... LoL


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> It doesn't excite me... It gives me an excuse to hide. Also, if I have the shower on, you won't hear me finding my way out the window and running away... so I imagine it would take someone 6 hours to finally be suspicious enough to come looking and finding out I left... LoL



Have I frightened you? *pleading eyes*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no no, not frightened, not frightened at all... just have a lack of responses for what's going on..... 
Besides... you said nothing about salt. What's buttered popcorn without salt?


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Oh no no, not frightened, not frightened at all... just have a lack of responses for what's going on.....
> Besides... you said nothing about salt. What's buttered popcorn without salt?



Whew! I'm so relieved. 

And the butter thing--well, popcorn's messy, right? 

As for the collar, well, I was gonna put it on Timberwolf, but he scared me (just a little)!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm sure if you approached Timberwolf in a polite and calm manner and talked things out, you two could compromise with the collar... I for one couldn't handle the spikes in it... low pain tolerance, you see (LoL!). And popcorn's only messy if you start throwing it about. And I, for one, am above such petty, childish scenes. and I ALWAYS bring a napkin.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet said:


> Poor Timberwolf. While you were staring at a picture of me in the tree--I snuck off to get frisky with Freethinker!
> 
> Do you wanna play, now?
> 
> I've got a frisbee!


*no reaction*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Well I'm sure if you approached Timberwolf in a polite and calm manner and talked things out, you two could compromise with the collar... I for one couldn't handle the spikes in it... low pain tolerance, you see (LoL!). And popcorn's only messy if you start throwing it about. And I, for one, am above such petty, childish scenes. and I ALWAYS bring a napkin.


*still no reaction*


(What's the matter with Timberwolf? Try to find out before something terrible happens... )


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *still no reaction*



Timberwolf.....

Are you okay? 

You seem to have some popcorn stuck in your fur....

*takes a deep breathe and reaches to pick popcorn out of Timberwolf's fur*


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Well I'm sure if you approached Timberwolf in a polite and calm manner and talked things out, you two could compromise with the collar... I for one couldn't handle the spikes in it... low pain tolerance, you see (LoL!). And popcorn's only messy if you start throwing it about. And I, for one, am above such petty, childish scenes. and I ALWAYS bring a napkin.



I've decided the collar is a BAD idea when you're dealing with a wolf.

Oh, and can I borrow a napkin, please.


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet said:


> *takes a deep breathe and reaches to pick popcorn out of Timberwolf's fur*



*remembers watching wolves eating raw meat and pulls back hand*

*also remembers that during breeding season the alpha male can mate with a female up to 50 times a day*

*smiles*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet said:


> *remembers watching wolves eating raw meat and pulls back hand*


*from behind her, with a big smile in his voice*:
He won't bite you, he had enough popcorn... WOOF!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Huh? No reaction? Darn! She fooled me with my own trick!
Wait, little kitten, I'll get you, and then we'll see who's laughing last...
*disappears between the bushes with an evil snigger*


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Huh? No reaction? Darn! She fooled me with my own trick!
> Wait, little kitten, I'll get you, and then we'll see who's laughing last...
> *disappears between the bushes with an evil snigger*



I thought I heard him bark, but now Timberwolf is gone. 

Hmmm, I'm not sure what's going to happen next. I asked Santaclear for advice, but he hasn't answered yet.

I think I'll run and play for now....and hope Timberwolf comes back soon.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 18, 2006)

By the way, I find it amusing to watch a picture of a cute little kitten chasing around and trying to put a collar on this white scary wolf. Well the avatars rather, but the thought is amusing enough.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> By the way, I find it amusing to watch a picture of a cute little kitten chasing around and trying to put a collar on this white scary wolf. Well the avatars rather, but the thought is amusing enough.


 *voice coming from anywhere* Am I really so scary? *snigger* *snigger* *burst into fierce laughter* *snigger*


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> By the way, I find it amusing to watch a picture of a cute little kitten chasing around and trying to put a collar on this white scary wolf. Well the avatars rather, but the thought is amusing enough.



Yep, but that collar is a bit too heavy for a kitty this small.

Besides, I don't want to collar the wolf anymore. I just want to be friends.

[That kitty avatar is so cute....I should probably change it, but it's too cute to let go of yet.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

*Some miles away from the glade with the picnic basket...*
Huh? What's that? A dog collar? Looks like the one Janet was running around with...
Could it be she left it here? It truely is a little bit heavy for such a kitten...
I'll better get away from here before she probably changes her mind...
*unfolds his wings and flies away* I'll keep watching for some time...


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *voice coming from anywhere* Am I really so scary? *snigger* *snigger* *burst into fierce laughter* *snigger*



I still don't know where you are, Timberwolf. 

I'm not sure if you're scary or not, but I thought you might like some more friends.

(Sorry about the fence, but it was the only way I could take a picture.) 

View attachment wolves.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

*voice still coming from anywhere*
I'm nearer than you might think...

Nice pic... I understand your problem, they're looking quite hungry, aren't they?


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *voice still coming from anywhere*
> I'm nearer than you might think...
> 
> Nice pic... I understand your problem, they're looking quite hungry, aren't they?



I just saw the shadow of something go over my head! *shiver*

They were actually very hungry, but they got to eat something soon after I took the picture (and it wasn't me).

Here are more friends for you. 

View attachment wolves2.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Janet said:


> They were actually very hungry, but they got to eat something soon after I took the picture (and it wasn't me).


Quite clear. Elseways we wouldn't be talking right now.



Janet said:


> Here are more friends for you.


Great pics. Where did you take them?




Janet said:


> I just saw the shadow of something go over my head! *shiver*


*smiles* No need to fear. That was just me. *snigger*


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great pics. Where did you take them?



There is a pack at the Metro Toronto Zoo. I suspect that they will probably be moved in the next year or so because our climate is becoming warmer and they suffer from the heat (and insects) during the summer.

I had the opportunity to watch them for about a month and was surprised how obvious the heirarchy was in the pack. The least dominant males have a very rough life.

(By the way, how are you able to fly?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, if you'd like to take a look at the branch you sat on some days before...

... you'd find a big eagle-owl looking friendly down on you... HooHoo...


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

*runs back to the tree and looks up*

You must be magical, Timberwolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

That's what you think, right?

Sorry I got no pic for my ava...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

*surprisingly changes into a white cougar*
(Did I mention the eagle-owl was white, too?)


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2006)

Has everyone here turned into a furry? 'Fess up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Not everyone. I was a furry from the beginning and some thought it would be fun to be one, so...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't believe I have yet.... Still look that pale humanish color... though I STILL wanna be a mongoose....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I don't believe I have yet.... Still look that pale humanish color... though I STILL wanna be a mongoose....


You'll get what you want... be a mongoose.
*The white cougar on the tree does a wink and BJ_J slowly changes into a mongoose. After that he changes back to his eagle-owl being*
OK. Take a look in that pond. Is this what you wanted to be?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

You bet!

Now I run off.... um... to do some.... Mongoosey things...... Like run up some trouser legs!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Have fun, my son, have fun. But watchout - if there is any wolf around, this might not be me... y'understand?

Oops, post #500. Wow! That was a quick one! 

Oh, if you don't want to be a mongoose anymore, just come back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

There isn't much happening in this forest...

*changes into an eagle*

*yawn*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I wonder if BJ_J still enjoys being a mongoose...
If he met a snake? Poor snake...
Will Janet return?

Questions over questions... And noone to anwer them...

*Yaaaawwwnn* I'm... bored...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*streches*
A nice nap. Now I feel better.
I wonder if EP, Freethinker, Janet & JB_B will ever return...
It's a bit lonely here... not even a wise tree to talk to...

I think I'll change my being once again. It's better to stay in training...
*changes into a squirrel*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*runs around in the tree, jumping over to the neighbor tree*
Yeeeeeehaaaaawwww! Yiippiiiieeee! 
*stops*
I think this would be more fun with the company of a kitten and a rabbit... Sure hope they will show up here once more...
*speeds up again, jumping from tree to tree*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, and a mongoose would be nice company, too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 20, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ... I got 69 rep points....
> 
> That is all.



Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm working on it...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Me too!!!!!!


Wow! You got the original theme of this thread!:shocked:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2006)

There was an original theme???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

As far as I know... yes. I belive you started it. But you weren't a mongoose, then.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow! You got the original theme of this thread!:shocked:



Well, I've been rep'ed so I'm no longer at 69. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd say you won't need 69 to have fun. There are soo many other ways to have fun...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

OK. Enough for now. I think I'd just be myself again.
*the squirrel changes into a 6'4" man in black clothes*
*touching the soft toy wolf* OK, have a life of your own. *the wolf comes to life, looking at the soft toy kitten* 
Huh? Oh, yes. The kitten. If we meet Janet once more?
*takes up the toy kitten* Such a cute kitten! *fondles the kitten behind one ear* *Sigh* OK, show the entrance. *An automatic gate appears, the man and the wolf walk right through it, leaving into another world*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Heheheheheheh. You said fondle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

(for further details see PM)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Inside Joke from Beavis and Butthead , a cartoon that used to air on MTV during the 90s.

Someone would say a suggestive word, like fondle, and B&B would laugh and say "You said fondle."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah, I understand. B&B was aired on MTV over here, too, but I had no time to watch it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ah, I understand. B&B was shown here, too, but I had no time to watch it.



Most didn't watch B&B, except for maybe the rock videos inbetween.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, I caught enough of it to have an imagination what it would sound like...


----------

